# Benelli M1



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

trying to figure out what my benelli would be worth. Also still trying to decide if I even want to sell it :lol:

anyway, its 3 years old, and I haven't hardley used it, its got the nice wood grain style , 4 chokes, have original case etc., etc.
has a couple small scratches on barrell and a small nick on the stock.

I have see around the 600-700 range, but looking for a little input.
thanks


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

For a quick reference, check out www.gunbroker.com for some prices.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

$550 is a good value.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

thanks, from the looks of it, seems I'm in about the right ballpark from looking at the others and their condition.


----------

